# End of Season Thread



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I don't think I saw one of these yet, this season sure was different than normal. I thought it'd be cool to have a thread to reflect on the 20/21 season, vent about stuff, etc. 

Personally, this season was very inconsistent. The season was short, starting an entire month later than last year, and ending a week earlier than last year. But the snow was really good in the Chicago area (for the midwest) at least. Since my home hill shut down early, I was able to explore some places that aren't nearly as close. A lot of hills here were doing special events and deals because they had a good year. Cascade Mountain let you go for free if you had a season pass from anywhere else. Tyrol Basin had some really cheap all day tickets. I ended up going to Cascade for my first time this year, it's the closest I've been to going out west while not being on a real mountain. Lots of different runs and different choices going down the hill, most midwestern resorts you take a straight line lift up the hill and have only a couple choices, maybe there's a "run" that just connects the next run a hundred feet over. 

I think we had three "powder" days in the midwest, something that hasn't happened in a very long time. 

The hill was filled with noobs, I think some of the worst offenders I can think of were both a skier and a snowboarder. One run at my hill had moguls in the middle, with two narrow paths to avoid them. It's Wisconsin, it's pretty much always some snow on top of solid ice, both the skier and snowboarder went down within a minute of each other, plowing all the snow off. 

Lines were horrible, we could share a quad lift with one other person if we wanted. The noobs used the singles line to cut in front of everyone, and then there were people who didn't understand the singles line and would not join you on the lift, making two empty chairs go up right after another. It was only a few weeks before they got rid of the singles lines, and then the lifties would have to spend their mornings (even weekday ones) trying to organize people on the lifts. 

I guess just vent, share your experiences this season, etc. Do you think 21-22 will be like this? I can't decide, either there's going to be a huge recession and $4/gal gas and everyone is going to start mass selling their snowboard stuff this fall because they can't afford to go or there's a ton of new people who will keep snowboarding and skiing.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It's like sex. Even when it's bad, it's better than nothing.

But yeah. Not a season I'd want to repeat.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Donutz said:


> It's like sex. Even when it's bad, it's better than nothing.
> 
> But yeah. Not a season I'd want to repeat.


Sometimes you get the VD from a $15 hooker from a Denver Dennys, so I think I can say that I would've been better without


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Conditions have been all time in the PNW. At one point I got tired of powder because I missed riding good groomers and park.

I made the right call buying multiple season passes locally so I never missed a day due to reservations or holiday crowds.

Stevens handled everything poorly but Crystal has been amazing. Even had a few good days at Alpental.

Hoping to do some summer riding on Mt Hood and there's still plenty of spring riding left. As long as there's a jump line somewhere I'm happy.

Next year is Ikon pass, I'm saving up vacation days to spend a week or three traveling for that.

Oh, and tomorrow is day 51 and counting...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Blasphemy! I'll give an update on May 25th... I should be able to take a fair bit of time off work in May so aiming for a minimum of 15 slushy days that month before we close. Might break 100 in a single season for the first time ever 🤞


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

I fully expected there would be another shutdown of "non-essential" businesses in my area, including ski/snowboard areas, and that I would have been grateful for getting out 2 or 3 times. However, the shutdown never happened, and I got out much more than I expected to. All that, combined with good natural snowfall in early-mid Dec., late Jan., and in Feb., turned this season into one that exceeded my modest expectations. For that I am thankful.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I broke 50 days yesterday, pretty proud of myself for that  not willing to reflect yet.


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

Our season was shut down in Ontario at the end of December. It didn't look like we were going to get a season at all, but amazingly we were able to open on Feb 16th. 

Day one was a pretty epic powder day for Ontario. Managed to squeeze in about 20 days or so since then. 

No such thing as a bad season if you get to ride!


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

NH checking in. Better than I expected, for sure.

Snow was better than it should have been. It was a very light year for snowfall, but no real rain/freeze or thaw/freeze events (until late) so groomers were killer. Enough stuff landed in the woods, but just enough.

Little weird getting used to a mask, and getting comfortable standing in line, but it came. Had a blast doing parking lot bbqs and hidey hole picnics, but I miss my bartenders.

Numbers were down a bit by my observation, and I didn't notice any real influx of chuckleheads. Just the normal chuckleheads. Avoiding lift lines plays a big role in where I ride, though, and I was pretty successful this year. 

I'm going to get another 2-3 days this week then off to the in-laws Easter weekend. We'll see what's left after that. I'll definitely consider it a bonus if it happens. Then I might try this split boarding thing.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I broke 50 days yesterday, pretty proud of myself for that  not willing to reflect yet.


That's awesome for an adult functioning normally in society. Or did I just assume too much...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm at day 28 and think that I might reach 30 if I don't stop here. I've been following restrictions as much as possible and got very lucky with conditions in the poconos this season. Pretty much a season for the books out here. Managed to get out to NH and then VT for a min when they changed restrictions as well so can't really complain.

I think I got like 25-30 days my first season and ~20-25 my second season. This is my third season and I've honestly progressed a ton over the last couple of months so really can't complain. Not really sure what next season's going to look like, but I don't know if I have it in me to do this much driving to my local resort 1.5hrs away each way. Got about 16 days there this season with a bunch of night riding and man does it wear on you over time.

Moving forward, I'd call anything over 20 days a solid season till I have more control over my schedule. I think I would have broken 30 last season since we still had 7-8 days at jay left the week everything shut down... so there was that. If our vacation had been 1 week earlier we would have gotten the goods. That's the story for just about everyone though!

Honestly, I'm kinda hoping to balance things with cycling a bit more next season. I lost too much form by trying to go night riding as often as I did. 



Crusty said:


> That's awesome for an adult functioning normally in society. Or did I just assume too much...



Quick! Edit your post before it goes straight to his derelict head!


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Count yourselves lucky, my season ended 12 months ago.

At least I'm over halfway to next season!


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

BoardieK said:


> Count yourselves lucky, my season ended 12 months ago.


I sure do.

To next year for ya! 🥂


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

It was a great season here. Not enough snow to allow the season to last another 2 weeks as usual though.
33 days (only week-ends here) which is a great season for me.

Only things I’d change are:
More snow
Less people

_Edited to 33 days, the resort managed to stay opened for two more and I took full advantage of it_


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

As long as we are in "lockdown" and not allowed to travel I 'm not going to end my season this year. 
Plan is to use all my vacation days to chase the snow, ride at least once a month whole year round.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

got my first injury of the season on Friday. It was VERY warm for March and the slush was grabby. seems like the super warms temps came several weeks earlier than I am used too


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

It was my best pow season ever. Counted 23 pow days so far VS. 1 groomer day. Total days out are low as we didn't drive to the mountains when there was no pow to avoid crowds as much as possible by skipping queuing for gondolas for groomers only. Weather gods were with us this year, for sure.

I have to say tho that I'm over riding crowded groomers - pandemic or not - meanwhile. That one groomer day was a stormy cold day where lifts and slopes were empty, and then, it was actually a blast to ride those empty groomers, to carve and charge. But on nice sunny days? The circus on groomers is more and more not for me. I rather bootpack 2hrs for 1 run in halfway decent BC conditions than spend half a day in a lift queue and try to slalom through the crowds.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

With the temperature hitting 20C today here in Ontario, the season is toast. @Needmoresnow managed to double my days as I was able to get a total of 10 in. But every one of those 10 was a great day. Now only one of them was powder, but the balance of them were groomers in great shape and yo-yo riding. The hill had restricted the # of bodies on the hill and the lift lines ( or lack of ) reflected that. Often had runs to myself. Even though it was my lowest day total in 10 years, it was great to have a least a bit of a season verses nothing at all. Fingers crossed that we get back to normal for all of next season. Time to brush out boards and slap on a layer of wax for the summer


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

Oldman said:


> With the temperature hitting 20C today here in Ontario, the season is toast. @Needmoresnow managed to double my days as I was able to get a total of 10 in. But every one of those 10 was a great day. Now only one of them was powder, but the balance of them were groomers in great shape and yo-yo riding. The hill had restricted the # of bodies on the hill and the lift lines ( or lack of ) reflected that. Often had runs to myself. Even though it was my lowest day total in 10 years, it was great to have a least a bit of a season verses nothing at all. Fingers crossed that we get back to normal for all of next season. Time to brush out boards and slap on a layer of wax for the summer


Where abouts do you normally ride? I may try to get to Blue this week for one last outting. They have a pretty decent base still from what I've heard.

I really didn't mind the way things were handled this year after the reopening. Like you said, little to no lift lines 👍


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Blasphemy! I'll give an update on May 25th... I should be able to take a fair bit of time off work in May so aiming for a minimum of 15 slushy days that month before we close. Might break 100 in a single season for the first time ever 🤞


Agreed lol. I'm not done until Ullr is... Cmon you crazy God!😘


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

neni said:


> I have to say tho that I'm over riding crowded groomers - pandemic or not - meanwhile. That one groomer day was a stormy cold day where lifts and slopes were empty, and then, it was actually a blast to ride those empty groomers, to carve and charge. But on nice sunny days? The circus on groomers is more and more not for me. I rather bootpack 2hrs for 1 run in halfway decent BC conditions than spend half a day in a lift queue and try to slalom through the crowds.


Oh my! The amount of times I've had to holler at brazen riders/skiers this season... tisk tisk I feel the pain


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Hoping for a couple more days. Overall this season was better than expected. I expected tragedy but mountains kept rolling as best can be. Lift lines were long only bc of reduced capacity. I know my way around the local hills to avoid noob crowds. Overall a good year for me. Missed beers after with friends but beers at home work too.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Gladed said:


> Oh my! The amount of times I've had to holler at brazen riders/skiers this season... tisk tisk I feel the pain


I took a lesson over the weekend and one of said riders almost took out my instructor!


----------



## Burton Snob (Feb 23, 2021)

This was my first season, and I've got 14 days in. Will probably look to finish with 15 days under my belt. Started the season eating shit on bunny slopes. Now I find myself carving down blues, taking the occasional side hit, and buttering when on not so steep faces. It's been a bunch of fun, but definitely should have worked more on switch riding. I've been riding through a sprained ankle all season, so hopefully I can heal that up 100% LOL. 

It was great; love being on the mountain. Can't wait to keep improving.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Not a single session thanks to Brexit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Still have about 6 weeks to go...then its slepping up the hill for another 2-3 months. So far have only about 25 days...but mid week to avoid the noobs on the weekends. Had about 3 days of crowds but mostly quick laps, some great groomer and pow days. Nothing against our northern neighbors not being able to visit...but all the southies can stay in home. Saw a ton of out of state plates in the parking lots.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Still have about 6 weeks to go...then its slepping up the hill for another 2-3 months.


Hopefully it sticks around long enough up high. Could use a couple days of touring to round off what's been a "meh" season in western Idaho. Is hoping🤞


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

neni said:


> I have to say tho that I'm over riding crowded groomers - pandemic or not - meanwhile. That one groomer day was a stormy cold day where lifts and slopes were empty, and then, it was actually a blast to ride those empty groomers, to carve and charge. But on nice sunny days? The circus on groomers is more and more not for me. I rather bootpack 2hrs for 1 run in halfway decent BC conditions than spend half a day in a lift queue and try to slalom through the crowds.


Monday nights are for groomers. Not many people like to ride mondays so the resorts are almost empty. Freshly cut groomers, floodlights, blasting music while charging. Epic times!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Eivind så klart said:


> Monday nights are for groomers. Not many people like to ride mondays so the resorts are almost empty. Freshly cut groomers, floodlights, blasting music while charging. Epic times!
> View attachment 157965


Oh man, right, that looks awesome. I'd give something for an empty perfect corduroy like that!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G973F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Crusty said:


> That's awesome for an adult functioning normally in society. Or did I just assume too much...


I try my best but most of my friends only I can see and hear


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I try my best but most of my friends only I can see and hear


Usually the best ones...


----------



## Luxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

Havent been on a board since November (snowdome), and havent seen the mountains in 13 months. So yeah. shit.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

It's interesting to see such varied responses. People had seasons ranging from non-existent to pretty close to normal. It sounds like if you're in Europe, there's a good chance you didn't even get to go, if you're outside of Europe most places were a lot busier than normal, some weren't too bad though. Eivind så klart seems to be the luckiest one here, they stopped grooming our hill in the evenings because they had no where to put all the people and not avoid covid social distancing being broken. So any evening the hill would be completely trashed and destroyed. 

At least the indoor places, while they were closed, have the chance to open year round if things get better.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

SEWiShred said:


> It's interesting to see such varied responses. People had seasons ranging from non-existent to pretty close to normal. It sounds like if you're in Europe, there's a good chance you didn't even get to go, if you're outside of Europe most places were a lot busier than normal, some weren't too bad though. Eivind så klart seems to be the luckiest one here, they stopped grooming our hill in the evenings because they had no where to put all the people and not avoid covid social distancing being broken. So any evening the hill would be completely trashed and destroyed.
> 
> At least the indoor places, while they were closed, have the chance to open year round if things get better.


In my area of the US (Mid atlantic/New England) what folks and places have really seen is a lot of people moving for the outdoors if they can afford it. I was talking to someone at Jay Peak that said he was living with his parents and working before COVID but Jay put out an advert to rent one of their condos for 15k for the entire season. It was possible for him to work remotely and he could afford the rent so he just went for it and doesn't have to deal with quarantine restrictions for the state. I heard the same when I was in Hunter in NY back in december. Folks that had the money and could work remotely just moved into the countryside where they had access to outdoor activities they enjoyed.

My 'local' hill has been limiting people's slope access to reduce crowding but they don't have enough staff to keep the lift lines good in the off-peak hours and it becomes a sheet show. 

The US season has been phenomenal for those who didn't follow guidelines or those that had the money to relocate. We got very lucky in PA with the snow this year, then I got lucky in NY with the dump in Dec (no travel restrictions), then I got lucky with a recent trip to NH and then VT after they allowed vaccinated folks in without quarantining. With the size of many european countries, closing borders have meant pretty much closing access altogether.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SEWiShred said:


> It's interesting to see such varied responses. People had seasons ranging from non-existent to pretty close to normal. It sounds like if you're in *Europe*, there's a good chance you didn't even get to go, if you're outside of *Europe* most places were a lot busier than normal, some weren't too bad though. .


EU, not Europe. 
Switzerland (part of Europe, not part of EU) had a normal season. Well, normal besides the hoards of Dutch, Pole, Germans, French, Italians invading. Our lifts were spinning all season long.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

SEWiShred said:


> It's interesting to see such varied responses. People had seasons ranging from non-existent to pretty close to normal. It sounds like if you're in Europe, there's a good chance you didn't even get to go, if you're outside of Europe most places were a lot busier than normal, some weren't too bad though. Eivind så klart seems to be the luckiest one here, they stopped grooming our hill in the evenings because they had no where to put all the people and not avoid covid social distancing being broken. So any evening the hill would be completely trashed and destroyed.
> 
> At least the indoor places, while they were closed, have the chance to open year round if things get better.


Only on mondays. My local resort is always empty then and the groomers are always fresh cut. I guess people are still hung over or just don't feel like riding after work first day of the week so we got the place almost to our self every time. Rest of the week it's packed and weekends are mayhem. But Saturday and Sunday I go splitting so I don't care too much.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

neni said:


> EU, not Europe.
> Switzerland (part of Europe, not part of EU) had a normal season. Well, normal besides the hoards of Dutch, Pole, Germans, French, Italians invading. Our lifts were spinning all season long.


Same thing here luckily, Europe not EU. 😁


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Radialhead said:


> Not a single session thanks to Covid.


Fixed it for you as I'm pretty sure it would have been difficult this year brexit or not with only the Swiss lifts spinning.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Pretty good season around these parts with a few weeks still left. Looks like I'll top out at around 40 days on hill (all midweek) which is about average...more than last year and no shutdowns, so happy about that. Rode switch most of the time, learned a few new tricks... pretty happy.

The good: 

Only locals allowed accommodation bookings (through the resort at least), so the mountain seemed way less busy, especially during Christmas/Spring break.
Really great 'Locals' vibe all season. Kinda felt like seasons of the past (parking lot Breakfast/lunch/dinner tailgaters, everyone respecting the rules, and such).
Instead of lingering around the mountain/village areas, people tended to do there 2/3/4 hour session then take off, so parking was never an issue.

The bad:
- only thing I can think of is that they shut down night access to the runs. Night is a great time to lap the park or just get a few more riding hours in. I probably could have got 4 more days if it was open.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Eivind så klart said:


> Only on mondays. My local resort is always empty then and the groomers are always fresh cut. I guess people are still hung over or just don't feel like riding after work first day of the week so we got the place almost to our self every time. Rest of the week it's packed and weekends are mayhem. But Saturday and Sunday I go splitting so I don't care too much.


Mondays and Fridays were the worst here. Chicago had no school on Monday and Friday most of the year.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

the season isn't quite over for me. I did not get to ride my inbounds powder board at all this season, but this (below) is from this weekend and is pretty good compensation IMO. I got injured Friday (right knee) and probably should not have gone out on Sunday, when this was filmed. Pardon the skier..





I love how he changes his mind on a dime about how to ride (or ski) the slope


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

I only got three days so far but they’ve all been powder days so I’m grateful. Brighton UT in December and then two at Mammoth this past weekend with 14”. Gonna finish it off at China Peak for number four. Didn’t expect lift ticket prices to jump up like they have. Need to get a pass for next season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> Fixed it for you as I'm pretty sure it would have been difficult this year brexit or not with only the Swiss lifts spinning.


Not at all, Bulgaria & Andorra were both running, as were some Italian resorts for a while. It's only our post-Brexit third-country status that prevented us going there.


----------



## YourMomsNewFriend (Sep 13, 2020)

It was a bad season. 

Probably the worst one I can remember.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

The worst season is the one where you needed to fly to even get close to a mountain, and there are no social flights out of Australia due to Covid, which basically doesn't exist here anyway. Loved watching Neni's pics and Deagol's line above though. had to live my snowboarding by watching those things. Horrible season is my vote.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I did the move-to-resort town thing for a month and that was a whole new experience, one that I would happily revert to if the stars aligned again. But if I had a choice I would have traveled to Japan but since that didn't happen and they had an epic season, poo for me.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

The lifts were running only in December here. Since then I've been hiking a park once a week - finally have time to focus on fixing some bad habits and making a bit of progress. So in this respect, it isn't the bad season. I miss the turns, though.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

robotfood99 said:


> I did the move-to-resort town thing for a month and that was a whole new experience, one that I would happily revert to if the stars aligned again. But if I had a choice I would have traveled to Japan but since that didn't happen and they had an epic season, poo for me.


Talked to someone that did that at Jay Peak. They were doing 15k winter rental for on mountain condos. Sounded pretty friggin reasonable!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Eivind så klart said:


> Same thing here luckily, Europe not EU. 😁


What does EU have to do with it?


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> What does EU have to do with it?


In this case nothing. Glad we are not EU though, might have worked out if we got in from the start. But now it’s way to late.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

supern00b said:


> Sometimes you get the VD from a $15 hooker from a Denver Dennys, so I think I can say that I would've been better without


What do you expect for $15???


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

This season sucked but I really miss it guys. I still tried to go a lot and avoid regret. Normally I feel really content this time of year. I'm very grateful I got to go a lot this year, but I just feel empty, like I still want to go. Normally I'm ready to move on.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

SEWiShred said:


> This season sucked but I really miss it guys. I still tried to go a lot and avoid regret. Normally I feel really content this time of year. I'm very grateful I got to go a lot this year, but I just feel empty, like I still want to go. Normally I'm ready to move on.


If you usually do pond skims or end of season festivities at resorts that could be why. It's almost like an unfinished chapter of a season. No cathartic goodbye of sorts.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

SEWiShred said:


> This season sucked but I really miss it guys. I still tried to go a lot and avoid regret. Normally I feel really content this time of year. I'm very grateful I got to go a lot this year, but I just feel empty, like I still want to go. Normally I'm ready to move on.


Know the feeling.. it suuuucks.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

In general the season is short in my area. I like the seasons but one more month of riding would be greatly appreciated. Southern Hemisphere trip would be cool.


----------



## danomyte (Dec 27, 2016)

My season:
Snow Conditions: 
Days: 
Camaradrie: 

My wife had a season pass for the first time, she made some great progress and is more into (skiing) than ever, we had some friends out and re-introduced one of them to snowboarding (he had previously competed 15+ years ago) - he bought a new board the next week


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> In general the season is short in my area. I like the seasons but one more month of riding would be greatly appreciated. Southern Hemisphere trip would be cool.


Time to start heading up to Killington


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Time to start heading up to Killington


Jay's forecasting a foot for 4/1-4/2.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> If you usually do pond skims or end of season festivities at resorts that could be why. It's almost like an unfinished chapter of a season. No cathartic goodbye of sorts.


My home hill season end blew. Stayed open a monday in very springlike conditions, shut down that Tuesday after saying they would be open all week, told everyone next weekend. Never happened. I ended up going to several other places that made up for it though and got an extra two weeks in. I think I just feel really foresaken by my home hill.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I've been hitting the dryslope once a week which is good to keep the legs awake but not much more. I got three days on snow at my local hill which felt like a huge privilege after such a long wait, those first turns off the first chair were unreal! I had planned to go there for another three days this week but they just decided to close early for the season. It's kind of an unreliable place, that's the third time this winter I've booked a pass online then they've changed the opening times at the last minute. I think they just see how many advance tickets have sold then make a decision whether or not to open. Now with covid meaning online advance ticket sales only, they know exactly how many people will show up. 

I'm still thinking to head north in Sweden in April if I can fit it in the calendar. The season WAY up north is in full swing right now but its a long journey. Even though the restrictions are almost non existent in Sweden, it feels a bit off to travel from a major city to a tiny arctic community until everyone is vaccinated. 
Otherwise I'm hoping travel will be easier and I can get to a glacier this summer. I spent three weeks in Hintertux last summer and it was amazing to ride so many days in July.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Does a season that had no beginning have an end?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Covid-19 made this season bleh and difficult. On top of that the snow was bad.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

We're just now getting snow and that's in Colorado....


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> Covid-19 made this season bleh and difficult. On top of that the snow was bad.


Second that ✌🏻 Do you have summer riding over there?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Eivind så klart said:


> Second that ✌🏻 Do you have summer riding over there?


No summer riding on snow. I’ve already dusted off the surf skate. My daughter suddenly decided that she was also going to ride a skateboard now. Could be that we’ll get another snowboarder in the family next year.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Took the ski rack off the car yesterday. Le sigh.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Still got a month to go here....


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Squeezing in 3 more days this year! Man if I had wound up finding split bindings I’d be able to hike for at least 2/3 more weeks.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

the pay to play ratio is REALLY high but season not completely over yet


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> No summer riding on snow. I’ve already dusted off the surf skate. My daughter suddenly decided that she was also going to ride a skateboard now. Could be that we’ll get another snowboarder in the family next year.


They are talking about normalizing things here after May so maybe the bOrders will open and you can hit us for summer riding. It's fun when kids follow in our footsteps, I got a 10 year old who rides with me and get's angry as hell when I go with out him.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Eivind så klart said:


> maybe the boarders will open and you can hit us for summer riding












Oh. Borders. That changes things a little.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Crusty said:


> View attachment 158087
> 
> 
> Oh. Borders. That changes things a little.


Haha! Fixed 😁


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Had a great fun this season. Progressed a bunch in the park. Season has not ended here in Colorado. I am gonna keep riding until my pass won't let me. Shooting for 60 days now.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

speedjason said:


> Had a great fun this season. Progressed a bunch in the park. Season has not ended here in Colorado. I am gonna keep riding until my pass won't let me. Shooting for 60 days now.


I managed 42 days, which is my second-highest ever. I can't decide if the quality was up to previous years or not. On the one hand, I was getting tired really fast. On the other hand, it was mostly because of decreased time spent in the line-up.

I've suggested to the Slopes people that they include a calculation for vertical-feet-per-hour for the day. I think that would go a long way towards an accurate comparison of sessions.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Eivind så klart said:


> They are talking about normalizing things here after May so maybe the bOrders will open and you can hit us for summer riding. It's fun when kids follow in our footsteps, I got a 10 year old who rides with me and get's angry as hell when I go with out him.


I have a nagging feeling that there won't be any summer snowboarding for me. I wanted to go the last couple of summers but it never happened... this summer it looks even grimmer.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

It's dumping snow in Denver right now. Trying to decide if I'm going up tomorrow....


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Jimi7 said:


> It's dumping snow in Denver right now. Trying to decide if I'm going up tomorrow....


Got a big job interview? Surgery? Getting married? What's the dilemma?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It was snowing at Loveland this afternoon.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Crusty said:


> Got a big job interview? Surgery? Getting married? What's the dilemma?


It's 50/50, I hear Loveland calling me....


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Crusty said:


> Got a big job interview? Surgery? Getting married? What's the dilemma?


Made it up. Flat light and wind blown conditions, but there was powder to be found if you knew where to look.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> Made it up. Flat light and wind blown conditions, but there was powder to be found if you knew where to look.


🤘 🤘 🤘


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

And that’s it for me. Having wrapped up my season a few days ago I’d say gratitude is the overwhelming association I’d place on my experiences this winter.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> And that’s it for me. Having wrapped up my season a few days ago I’d say gratitude is the overwhelming association I’d place on my experiences this winter.


You know you want those foldy ski skin thingies I sent you a link to!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm going to try and get up Thursday and maybe Saturday (if the kiddo's soccer game is cancelled). I'll get in some turns for you guys whose season is over.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> And that’s it for me. Having wrapped up my season a few days ago I’d say gratitude is the overwhelming association I’d place on my experiences this winter.


Yup. Just reading some of the other posts in here makes me feel fortunate.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Of course southern VT is getting snow in the forecast after I bid farewell to the season.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

With more restrictions back in place here our business traffic has dropped way off. Plus side is I've convinced the owner to reduce shop hours, so now I won't start until 1pm! As long as the mountains stay open I should break 100 days 😁 I'll be happy but my bank account won't be...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I managed 42 days, which is my second-highest ever. I can't decide if the quality was up to previous years or not. On the one hand, I was getting tired really fast. On the other hand, it was mostly because of decreased time spent in the line-up.
> 
> I've suggested to the Slopes people that they include a calculation for vertical-feet-per-hour for the day. I think that would go a long way towards an accurate comparison of sessions.


I have been hitting the park a lot at Copper. Some weekends I would be riding the park all day from 9 - 3 both days unless it's a POW day.
We are gonna get some more snow this weekend. I think snowboarding till end of May is possible.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Of course southern VT is getting snow in the forecast after I bid farewell to the season.


Get those thingamajigies i sent youuuu.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Didn't make it up Thursday, but I made it to Loveland Saturday. Wasn't as much fun as I wanted because the tunnel from the base to Lift 8 was closed so I didn't get to hit lift 8 because that potentially would involved double blacks to get back to the base and my kiddos aren't up for that yet. Couldn't hit lift 6 because that's a 2 man chair and the kiddos didn't want to ride the chairlift on their own, so I was stuck on Ptarmigan all day. Conditions were decent up top. Top of the mountain was somewhat fresh snow, middle was ice moguls with a decent layer of snow covering them up and then icy as you got to the groomed run at the bottom.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

8 was popping so hard on Friday! Trees off of 6 were good in the morning too. Still, it sounds like you had better conditions than there were early last week. All those freeze and thaw cycles left the top half of the mountain all blue icy.

The last time I took the tunnel this season was pretty sketchy. I abandoned it long before they closed it down. Like most Loveland pow days, I blew out my legs on 8 and had a bit of a grueling time getting back to the lot lol. I've got to actually call it when I say last run!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

WigMar said:


> 8 was popping so hard on Friday! Trees off of 6 were good in the morning too. Still, it sounds like you had better conditions than there were early last week. All those freeze and thaw cycles left the top half of the mountain all blue icy.
> 
> The last time I took the tunnel this season was pretty sketchy. I abandoned it long before they closed it down. Like most Loveland pow days, I blew out my legs on 8 and had a bit of a grueling time getting back to the lot lol. I've got to actually call it when I say last run!


Yeah, I miss hitting 8. I planned to hit it but the tunnel was closed. I assume you're familiar with those sketchy double blacks coming back, I couldn't take the kids there. My daughter might be up for it, but my son definitely isn't. I did the cliffs in that section once - we got off 4 and rode down for a "smoke break" in the trees. Then we ride down a little further and there's cliff signs, so it's either hike back up a black or figure out how to ride cliffs - which is jump turn, jump turn, stop, jump turn, stop, jump turn. For some reason my buddy's blamed me, but I blame Loveland for not putting some cliff signs up higher.....


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That terrain off of 4 gets intense! Can't blame you for keeping the kids off of that. It was all ice moguls getting back down Friday. I was lured down early, but I should've kept at the traverse longer cause it was pretty gnarly on my fried legs.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> That terrain off of 4 gets intense! Can't blame you for keeping the kids off of that. It was all ice moguls getting back down Friday. I was lured down early, but I should've kept at the traverse longer cause it was pretty gnarly on my fried legs.


I have a feeling we didn't do that when we rode together lmao.

There was that one 'cliff' I was trying to get air from, but ended up just dropping it a few times because I realized I'd never done anything like that before lmao.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> I have a feeling we didn't do that when we rode together lmao.
> 
> There was that one 'cliff' I was trying to get air from, but ended up just dropping it a few times because I realized I'd never done anything like that before lmao.


Yeah no, we didn't go over there at all that day. I might have dragged you there on a pow day though. HItting that drop was a good time!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

WigMar said:


> That terrain off of 4 gets intense! Can't blame you for keeping the kids off of that. It was all ice moguls getting back down Friday. I was lured down early, but I should've kept at the traverse longer cause it was pretty gnarly on my fried legs.


I avoid that traverse, I cut thru the field (even if it's roped off) - usually alot of powder to be had. One of the reasons I bought my Backwoods was just to cut thru that field, but you pay the price when you hit East and West Ropes. My approach is to leave 8 knowing you have a run or two left and then hit Ptarmigan and/or 6 for you last runs. However, sometimes it's just too fun on 8 too leave.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

still not over for me yet. This from Sunday


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> I have a nagging feeling that there won't be any summer snowboarding for me. I wanted to go the last couple of summers but it never happened... this summer it looks even grimmer.


There's always next year...
BUT! They are talking about opening up here again when everyone over 50 is vaccinated and that should happen around june. Folgefonna got lifts spinning until october/november so there are possibilities.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

starting to get burned out a bit, to be honest. Had a good descent despite the wind. but there are so many logistics involved. same location as Easter, but more wind and more snow this time:


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

deagol said:


> starting to get burned out a bit, to be honest. Had a good descent despite the wind. but there are so many logistics involved. same location as Easter, but more wind and more snow this time:


Crap that was windy! Looked like gold further down though.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Not over here either, this was last sunday.








Was supposed to head up in higher elevation, but it looked windblown and foggy. Pluss my knee isn't fully rehabilitated so I wasn't feeling it. But on the way up we passed this and just couldn't let it go.








Awesome day, spring riding on epic dry powder. Thursday looks promising, -4 c and blue skies so if my knee holds up I'm going out again.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Eivind så klart said:


> Crap that was windy! Looked like gold further down though.


It was so windy that when I was transitioning and put one of my bindings down on the ground, a gust of wind blew the binding away over the cornice. I had to weight my board down with my heavy pack so it wouldn't blow away and go down the cornice on foot without my float pack to retrieve the binding that had gone maybe 100 yards or so down the chute, then climb back up. I felt super vulnerable and exposed at that point. But, yes, it was quite good once I got below the windy zone.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

New ride today. Still having trouble with my knee, made for a hell of an ascent.








Totally worth it though✌🏻 Good snow for this time of the year. 















Oh, and yea. With this beeing May and I started this season on the first day of Desember this is my sixth month of riding.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Today, Loveland closed for the year. I was there for the icy, crud and slush. Not as fun as the usual end of year, but still a good time.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

deagol said:


> It was so windy that when I was transitioning and put one of my bindings down on the ground, a gust of wind blew the binding away over the cornice. I had to weight my board down with my heavy pack so it wouldn't blow away and go down the cornice on foot without my float pack to retrieve the binding that had gone maybe 100 yards or so down the chute, then climb back up. I felt super vulnerable and exposed at that point. But, yes, it was quite good once I got below the windy zone.


That is next level windy! Think I would have decided the night before to sleep in rather than go out in that. Dedication plus, or desperation, not sure which


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

That’s it that’s all for all riding close to home this season. There is still snow up high,but the hike is brutal. 

















Time to pack the camping gear and head for higher ground.


----------



## serenity.hoskins (Dec 30, 2021)

deagol said:


> the pay to play ratio is REALLY high but season not completely over yet


It was a good ride though!
Good luck.


----------

